Ask HN: What are some good podcasts? - sdan
======
busybox
No such thing as a fish

ITunes link: [https://itunes.apple.com/de/podcast/no-such-thing-as-a-
fish/...](https://itunes.apple.com/de/podcast/no-such-thing-as-a-
fish/id840986946?l=en&mt=2)

Audioboom link:
[https://audioboom.com/channel/nosuchthingasafish](https://audioboom.com/channel/nosuchthingasafish)

------
throwaway8879
Not exactly podcasts, but if you're interested in history, then I highly
recommend Will Durant's audiobooks on audible. There's hours upon hours of
great material. I've also been listening to a bit of Pema Chodron lectures.
And also, if you're not already initiated, I suggest Terence McKenna and
Robert Anton Wilson's stuff from back in the day.

------
livebytes
Totally biased and shameless plug
[https://bitsvsbytes.com](https://bitsvsbytes.com)

------
akvadrako
[https://fqxi.org/community/podcast](https://fqxi.org/community/podcast)

------
goodmachine
I generally enjoy podcasts that point me elsewhere. So:

EconTalk is an educated economics podcast from a right/libertarian-ish
perspective, which I do not share.

[http://www.econtalk.org/](http://www.econtalk.org/)

TWiM (This Week in Microbiology) is simply great even if you are not a
microbiologist, and I'm not.

[http://www.microbe.tv/twim/](http://www.microbe.tv/twim/)

The Art of Wrestling is also excellent, and to be clear, I do not like or
watch wrestling.

[http://coltcabana.com/](http://coltcabana.com/)

------
GGZzZzz
Jocko podcast

